
Bitwarden Roadmap - todsacerdoti
https://community.bitwarden.com/t/bitwarden-roadmap/12865
======
duiker101
Bitwarden is really amazing.

I moved from LastPass to it and I couldn't be happier. I never had a problem
in the years I've been using it, works well across devices, has all the basic
features one would need and a bit more.

One of those rare products where I really can't possibly imagine what I would
need more, and I'm glad to see that the roadmap seems to be mostly for more
advanced features

